# BSNF train tracking



## Ryan PT (Apr 12, 2021)

Let me tell you that those who track delivery on BSNF trains coming from S.C. will be as more disappointed than the BMW production status reporting.

It’s pretty cool concept to track with a bill of lading, but it is highly inaccurate and nearly useless. This is verified by their own reps and when It actually arrived at VPC (on the initial estimated date given by Genius/CA etc). So those out there who think their car is zig zagging all over the country and often times appearing to move further away - it’s not! The estimated date for VPC arrival is the best you’re gonna get. There is no good “In Transit to Dealership” tracking.💁‍♂️


----------



## Vasil1 (Jun 24, 2021)

BNSF Train Tracking is a useful thing, as i know tracking exists in many countries, but this isn't necessary when the trains arrive on time. A lot of times I was in Germany and here trains always came on time. I always check train schedule on this website DB Fahrplan - Deutsche Bahn Fahrplanauskunft . Itravel a lot and for me my time is very important, through existence of schedule on this website it become more comfortable. There has never been a situation when the train was late and this is the best situation for a traveler.For me travelling is on the 1 place in particular in Germany and germany cities such as Dusserdolf, Dresdon, Munich. In conclusion, with passion on travelling it's expensive to travel by plane but using trains is cheaper.


----------

